# New Here! Sore bowel and BMs and IBS during period?



## Mrs (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi there,

Apologies - I also posted this in the 'general' section but I didn't know how to delete it from there! I'm new here so please bear with me







.

I have a doctor's appointment in three weeks' time to talk about my probable IBS, but in my experience, it's always been so beneficial to talk to sufferers as well as the officials!









I'm in my late twenties and I suspect I may have IBS, but it appears to only really rear its ugly head during "that time of the month". I have other symptoms throughout the month such as colic, indigestion and pain before going to the loo, but they are milder, and, some days hardly noticeable. As soon as the "monthly" starts though, within two hours I'll have what feels like a really sore bowel (and sore BMs) as well as gas, terrible bloating and very noisy digestive gurgles! I'll also get indigestion. I have been experiencing this for about six months, but during last month, it was far worse than usual. After the "attack" which felt like severe colic and heartburn (for the whole evening), I was so incredibly sore in the bowel/rectum area that it was hard to even sit down without feeling discomfort. I also felt really sore in the lower right area of my gut (sort of before the right hip bone area). This really scared me as the bowel soreness lasted for about 3 days before calming down again. Needless to say, it was very difficult to go to the loo as not only did I feel constipated, but also really sore straining. I have no idea if this is "normal" for IBS or not! I'll also start bloating within five minutes of eating dinner in the evening (although not lunch?!) and find it really hard to continue.

I should also add, that another possible reason that it was so bad this month is because I'm going through a very sudden close personal bereavement at the moment and my daily anxiety/stress levels are pretty high. I have thought about seeking therapy for this. I have also been slowly tapering off anti-depressants for the last six months or so, and I have heard that this can cause GI effects.

Upon my research, I have seen links to Endometriosis for sore BMs during a period, but I don't have any other Endo symptoms at all (my periods are light and like clockwork, pain goes easily with pain-relief, no other pelvic pain or with intercourse etc - nothing!). This is why I feel it may be related to IBS, considering all the other signs I get as well.

I hope you don't mind my rambling. I'm just starting to feel really scared and lonely! Any advice / words would be much appreciated.

Thank you so much in advance







.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is pretty common for IBS to be worse during your period. It is also pretty common for women that do not have IBS to report they are much more likely to have GI symptoms during their period.


----------



## Mrs (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you for your reply! And for being the only one who did .

I appreciate it.


----------



## EmandRyan (Oct 31, 2013)

My daughter has constant vaginal pain and now just recently complains of bowel movements hurting and stinging. We went to the GI doctor and were not able to get instant help for relieving this because he wants us to do breath tests to diagnose SIBO and fructose malabsorption.


----------



## Louise65 (Jan 20, 2014)

I've suffered IBS for over 30 years - and before and during the first 2 days of my period, I have horrible IBS. I keep Imodium handy - never stray too far from a bathroom - and take Advil at night when needed. Advil definitely helps with the cramping. And don't be scared - it's much more common that any of us realize. My mother and my sister also suffer from this - and it was only the past couple of years that we all started talking about it. It's not a comfortable subject to talk about - but it's definitely good to know that there are other's we can talk to


----------

